

Ask HN:  Visual FoxPro for charity POS app? - dctoedt

I need some technical advice for a pro bono legal project.  I'm helping a local charity, staffed almost entirely by volunteers, to negotiate a software development contract with an independent developer. The project is to build a point-of-sale and inventory-management system, to replace the antiquated custom-build system they have now.<p>(The charity's management has already explored off-the-shelf and FOSS possibilities, after another developer's prior attempt to build a new system ended badly.)<p>The developers are proposing to use Visual FoxPro 9.0.  I'm vaguely familiar with that platform, and have just read the Wikipedia entry and the Microsoft landing page.<p>YES-OR-NO QUESTION: Granting that there might be better tools than Visual FoxPro 9.0, is that at least a not-unreasonable choice?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
jojosime
Yes, it is a good choice to develop small database centric applications. In a
certain way is similar to Delphi ou VB but more database centric than
VB.However it has been shelved by Microsoft in favor of .Net, so support may
be a concern in the future.

~~~
dctoedt
Thanks jojosime.

